# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Blame Microsoft
Il a toujours été assez facile de railler Microsoft.
D'abord à cause de son ancien président et membre fondateur, Bill, dont on racontait qu'il était très collant, au point que vous pouviez le jeter par autant de Gates que vous vouliez, il revenait toujours par des Windows. Autant dire que tout le monde en avait plein le DOS de sa présence.
Et puis on se moquait volontiers des rapports soi-disant conflictuels de la société avec Apple. On murmurait même, que, loin d'être ennemies, les deux majors du monde de l'informatique avaient entretenu des relations amoureuses et qu'une fille était née de cette union. Mais si, vous la connaissez, c'est Christina Apple-Gates.
Enfin bref, on se moquait, mais tout ça c'était avant le drame.
Non parce qu'avec les années, Microsoft a tué notre innocence et détruit notre refuge. Il fut un temps où l'univers des jeux vidéo était enfantin, peuplé de plombiers moustachus, de dinosaures verts, rigolos, et de princesses en détresse. Nous étions biens, dégagés de tout souci et vous ne pouvez pas imaginer combien c’était apaisant pour moi. Loin de la gravité du juridique, je pouvais m'ébattre sottement de plates-formes en bastons, piloter des vaisseaux spatiaux ou shooter des monstres.
Et puis les premiers nuages noirs apparurent au-dessus de l'Europe, quand Microsoft entama une guerre contre les reproches juridiques dirigés à l'encontre de ses abus de Position Dominante (prohibé depuis l'article 82 du Traité de Rome de 1957, puis, notamment, par le Règlement (CE) n° 1/2003 et en France par l'article L. 420-2 du Code de commerce). Déjà, à l'époque on grinçait des dents, mais l'ensemble de notre hobby n'avait pas encore sombré dans les eaux troubles du juridique. On se contentait de taper sur les doigts de Microsoft au sujet d'Internet Explorer (qui était, entre autres, un des sujets de cet abus de position dominante), mais les jeux vidéo restaient vierges de tout ennui judiciaire.
Puis Microsoft, et les autres acteurs du monde des jeux vidéo, se sont intéressés à la Justice et, petit à petit, ils ont fini par faire ménage ensemble. Certes, c'est un ménage houleux, mais que voulez-vous, la Justice est comme toutes les femmes : quand elle a ses règles, elle n'est pas facile à vivre.
Et on a commencé à légiférer, lourdement, à cause du piratage touchant les jeux vidéo comme les autres oeuvres de l'esprit. A partir de ce moment là, il me fut douloureux de penser à la candeur primesautière que je ressentais en jouant à Daggerfall, alors qu'en lançant Oblivion, je pensais Hadopi, Dadvsi, Conseil constitutionnel et Christine Albanel.
Puis tout s’est accéléré. La question juridique de la revente des jeux vidéo s'est posée, et j'ai pensé à notre hobby en termes d'usus, fructus et abusus, de licences et de droit de propriété, d'article 544 du Code civil ou L. 111-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle.
Et puis il y eut les DRM, les connexions permanentes à Internet nécessaires à l'utilisation d'un jeu ; je ne pouvais plus faire une partie sans m'interroger sur l'articulation de ces mesures anti-piratage avec l'exception à la copie privée de l'article L. 122-5 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle et la jurisprudence Mullholand Drive.
Et puis il y eut la question des hôtels de vente, d'achats online de biens virtuels, de création de monnaie et les articles L. 532-1 et suivant du Code monétaire et financier sont venus perturber mon clic de souris.
Aujourd'hui, avec l'annonce de la nouvelle Xbox, on a touché le fond. A toutes ces questions, DRM, refus de vente d'occasion, hôtel des ventes etc. s'ajoute celle de la vie privée (avec le nouveau kinect qui filme ou écoute en permanence).
Vais-je, maintenant, quand je vais entrer dans mon salon, me demander si l'article 9 du Code civil est violé ?
Le temps de mon enfance, de la CBS Colecovision et de l'innocence, est définitivement enterré.
Merci Microsoft.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## TeHell

Et au kinekt, si on lui colle une house / chiffon / tshirt  sur la tête + des boules Quies dans le micro, est-ce que la console fonctionne encore?

----------


## Le Glaude

Le plus triste (entre autre) dans cette histoire c'est que ces "obligations" n'empêcheront pas Microsoft de vendre leur Xboite One par milliers de palettes...

Sinon je dirais bien que sur PC on est mieux mais je vais encore me faire insulter de sale intégriste aigri.  ::siffle::

----------


## Gtag

Tout le monde peut avoir raison, même les sales intégristes aigris.

----------


## Nono

> Le plus triste (entre autre) dans cette histoire c'est que ces "obligations" n'empêcheront pas Microsoft de vendre leur Xboite One par milliers de palettes...


Ca fait des milliers de cons qui se demanderont pourquoi Microsoft utilise dans une publicité la poitrine de leur femme Jessifer.

----------


## gros_bidule

> Et au kinekt, si on lui colle une house / chiffon / tshirt  sur la tête + des boules Quies dans le micro, est-ce que la console fonctionne encore?


On rigole, mais des gens cherchent désespérément des solutions pour éviter de se faire espionner via leur webcam quand ils ne l'utilisent pas, alors qu'effectivement un bête bout de papier suffit (en plus c'est pas crackable un bout de papier !).
Les gens sont pas toujours très malins.

----------


## Pango

Faut pas se fier aux levées de bouclier de circonstances, une partie des grands insurgés d'aujourd'hui seront les clients Xbox One de demain. Ca s'est déjà vérifié sur les générations précédentes et ailleurs.

----------


## Argelle

Oh my... les jeux de mots là, dans cette chronique, c'est mi-arrêt de la cours de cass', mi-mollard au visage des coincés du rire. C'est abusus.
Longue vie à GMB !
Vous pouvez même voir danser dans votre tête des liens avec les chroniques précédentes pour chaque paragraphe de la fin de l'article.

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.  ::): 
"oeuvres" => "œuvres".
Merci.

----------


## Augen13

Un paranoïaque ne trouve jamais les caméras qu'il cherche, mais heureusement il y a Microsoft ! Pas besoin d'être fou ça peut arriver à tout le monde de péter un câble (et de se prendre pour Donnie Darko même si lui se fait un bad trip avec les ventres) et de vouloir cacher sa webcam ou de chercher des caméras un peu partout mais ce que je trouve amusant c'est que cette folie ne touchera plus une minorité de joueurs....je vois bien le petit bambin se faire une fixation à cause du kinect qui est toujours co au live...et un bambin ça peut être vraiment très bête...il suffit de parfois de mélanger un peu tout, et d'oublier ce qu'est le bon sens (ou de ne pas encore le connaître) pour que ça dépote. 

Pour la webcam, il y a plus radical qu'un bout de papier => débrancher la prise USB (ou jeter le PC par la fenêtre, :D) et si il est intégré au pc il suffit de le désactiver dans le panneau.

La Xbox One, je lui met mon artefact la ou je pense. Je ne retiendrais que quelques jeux de la première et merveilleuse Xbox : Halo, Kingdom under fire, Rallysport challenge 2 et en bonus ; les lans et les musiques enregistrables.

----------


## Valenco

(Re)lisez "1984". Nous en sommes à un pet de mouche.

----------


## nwalker

la playstation 4 promet d'être une tuerie.
et tellement propre, niveau DRM toussa, qu'elle aura le droit de trôner dans mon salon.

----------


## Slade

Ceci dit, sur pc c'est comme ça depuis des lustres concernant la vente d'occasion des jeux ! Fallait bien que ça finisse par toucher les consoles. C'est chiant mais logique. Par contre la connexion permanente et la kinekt "espionne" c'est plutôt fâcheux.

----------


## Jolaventur

Bof les consoles c'est pour les teubé 
Microsoft est à blammer pour l'introduction des bios UEFI voilà tout.

----------


## Argha

Une bonne webcam est débranchée quand elle ne fonctionne pas. Pas de bol pour le papier la mienne a aussi un micro.
Microsoft n'est plus a une rumeur prêt. Windows, messenger, skype ... Alors un petit capteur 3D.. 
Pas de Xbox chez mii de toute facons.

----------


## Mark Havel

Dans un registre assez proche, le juge qui avait décidé que Microsoft devait être coupé en deux en 2000 est mort. Il semble qu'accorder trop d'interviews aux journalistes soit assez mauvais pour la santé des décisions dans une cour d'appel.

----------


## titi3

Le pire c'est que leurs merdes fonctionnent toujours et se vendent à la tonne, à grand coups de publicités et ventes liées et poudre aux yeux... Et quand on essaie de faire comprendre on est "desparanoscan'arrivequ'auxautres". Jusqu'au jour où...  ::): 

PS: windows n'est pas épargné, plus intrusif que 8 y a pas  :;): .

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouaip, et dire qu'il y a quelques années des libristes barbus avaient crié victoire _ouaiiis now vous pouvez exiger d'acheter un PC sans Windows en grande surface, ouaiiis, même que le vendeur et bah il n'a pas le droit de refuser_. Ca n'a duré que deux jours leur délire, c'est bien ça ?
Quelle bande de couilles molles ces politiques.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Quelle bande de couilles molles ces politiques.


C'te généralisation abusive.... Et ceux qui n'ont pas de couilles alors ?

----------


## gros_bidule

Ca s'appelle des Christine Albanel, et ce n'est pas glorieux  :Emo: 
Dans 20-30 ans les politiques au pouvoir seront issus de la génération Internet : peut être que là l'informatique sera prise au sérieux.

----------


## Scheen

On va devoir encore subir des dinosaures pendant une paire d'année...

----------


## tortziom

> Le pire c'est que leurs merdes fonctionnent toujours et se vendent à la tonne, à grand coups de publicités et ventes liées et poudre aux yeux... Et quand on essaie de faire comprendre on est "desparanoscan'arrivequ'auxautres". Jusqu'au jour où... 
> 
> PS: windows n'est pas épargné, plus intrusif que 8 y a pas .


tu as raison

----------


## valkov

"la Justice est comme toutes les femmes : quand elle a ses règles, elle n'est pas facile à vivre."
Je vais le dire à Marlard ^^

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Ca s'appelle des Christine Albanel, et ce n'est pas glorieux 
> Dans 20-30 ans les politiques au pouvoir seront issus de la génération Internet : peut être que là l'informatique sera prise au sérieux.


Pourquoi voudrais-tu que des politiques qui auront été éduqués à coup de Facebook, geolocalisation, tweeter et kinect 24/24  puissent penser un instant à la vie privée et à la protection des données personnelles (sans même parler des systèmes ouverts non propriétaires...)
Aujourd'hui  nos politiques n'y connaissent rien, dans 30 ans ils seront totalement formatés pour tout accepter.

----------


## Naeregwen

Coïncidence, je viens de faire un rêve avec billou inside.  ::zzz:: 
Il me prend en stop et je suis assis sur la banquette arrière. C'est lui qui conduit. Puis à un moment du voyage, je me penche vers lui, lui met la main sur l'épaule et je lui dit "Bill t'es un mec révolutionnaire". Et lui ne répond pas, il est concentré sur la route.
Si quelqu'un à un dictionnaire des rêves, j'veux bien une explication... :tired:

----------


## gros_bidule

Rapport au film sur (je vomis déjà) Steve Jobs qui va sortir ?
Ils vont essayer de nous faire croire que c'est lui qui a tout inventé, sans rien piquer aux labos Xerox & co.

----------


## k0ku3n

A lire cet cette news, j'ai l'impression que la NSA pourrait prendre des leçons chez ce cher Bill en ce qui concerne l'intrusivité.
Après, tous les grands majors cherchent à se faire du fric, ce n'est pas nouveau. Ce qui l'est ce sont ces manières parfois absurdes de le faire. Mon impression est que le capitalisme sauvage a gagné le monde du jeu vidéo ; à quand une crise pour faire éclater la bulle ?

----------


## ToneLune

> Mon impression est que le capitalisme sauvage a gagné le monde du jeu vidéo ; à quand une crise pour faire éclater la bulle ?


Le sujet est très vite passé de Microsoft à la crise capitaliste.

----------


## Argha

> Coïncidence, je viens de faire un rêve avec billou inside. 
> Il me prend en stop et je suis assis sur la banquette arrière. C'est lui qui conduit. Puis à un moment du voyage, je me penche vers lui, lui met la main sur l'épaule et je lui dit "Bill t'es un mec révolutionnaire". Et lui ne répond pas, il est concentré sur la route.
> Si quelqu'un à un dictionnaire des rêves, j'veux bien une explication...


Je dirais que tu as loupé une belle occasion de lui faire les poches.

----------


## von morgan

La vache, naeregwen, tu fais des rêves chelous. Moi la nuit dernière, j'ai rêvé que j'etais dieu et que je devais manger mes fidèles. Un rêve normal quoi.

----------


## maseo

snniffff

----------


## vulpex

Microsoft, tout le monde crache dessus, mais tout le monde l'utilise et l'achète... allez comprendre...

----------


## Vent Sanglant

Et je possède la Xbox One malgré mon dégoût de leur fermeture des serveurs et donc du jeu total Age of Empires Online...   ::'(:

----------

